# Freud Drawer Lock Bit 99-240



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought the Freud Raised Panel Completer set the other day and for some reason I can not make male & female cuts, that is one cut is face down the other on end straight up they always seem to be male - male or what ever, they do not fit together. I have the Freud DVD on this product and have viewed it countless times and still no fit ,is there a trick to this, or what am I not seeing? Help I am up to my knees in sawdust and running out of wood!
RobW


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Be sure that the bit height is 3/8" above the table. 

Freud site link: http://www.freudtools.com/p-112-drawer-lock-bits.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RobW

The key is a push block the norm,, check out the video below it will help you set up the bit and show how to use it with the push block ...that's stuck on to the work stock with double sided carpet tape.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html#drawer_lock_video_anchor

NOTE*** don't go cheap on the double sided carpet tape use the best with the nylon threads in the tape plus it's super sticky...you don't want the stock to slip when you push it by the bit... 

===========


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

SUCCESS is mine thanks to Ken and Bj.
I had to build a fence, set the correct hight to 3/8 above table and it was suddenly easy.
THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN - RobW


----------

